# Psychological Style of Language Forum Users



## fenixpollo

The Question: What is your psychological style? (see descriptions below)
*** while you have all 4 styles in you, you have one that you prefer or favor in most situations, most of the time; it’s your comfort zone, your default setting.*
_La Pregunta: ¿Cuál es tu estilo psicológico? (ver descripciones abajo)_
_** aunque tienes cada de los 4 estilos adentro de ti, hay uno que prefieres o favoreces in la mayoría de las situaciones, la mayoría del tiempo; es tu lugar cómodo, tu programación original._

The Concept: Carl Jung described 4 Psychological Types (wikipedia). People like Myers and Briggs have created models to describe his 4 major types, or styles. Each model uses different names for the four styles (e.g. Empathic is the same as Supportive, Converger, Mediator, Judging, Empathetic, Amiable, Blue, Yellow...) but their characteristics are similar from one model to the next.

The Hypothesis: That the people who participate here will primarily fall into 2 of the 4 groups (I'll tell you which 2 later). Not only would I like to validate or disprove my hypothesis, *I'd like to hear your comments *about your own personality and the benefits/drawbacks of this kind of personality typing -- which has grown increasingly popular in business in the last decade.

The Styles:
Empathic – focuses on relationships; patient, cooperative, understanding, caring; initial response to conflict is to give in; slow to decide, quick to collaborate, likes everyone to feel involved; expressive and open gestures, relaxed posture, smooth tone of voice.

Logical/Analytical – focuses on information; logical, process-oriented, organized; initial response to conflict is to avoid; slow to decide, quick to analyze, likes to have all the details; reserved and minimal gestures, formal or professional posture, soft tone of voice.

Creative/Expressive – focuses on solutions; innovative, energetic, team player; initial response to conflict is to attack; moves quickly, sees the big picture, likes to inspire others; expressive and broad gestures, animated posture and tone of voice.

Directive – focuses on results; capable, risk-taking, responsible; initial response to conflict is to dictate; quick to decide, slow to focus on others or details, likes constant progress towards high standards; firm gestures and posture, energetic and serious tone of voice.

_Los Estilos:_
_Lógico/Analítico – se enfoca en la información; lógico, centrado en los procesos, organizado; primera respuesta al conflicto es evitar; decide lentamente, analiza rápidamente, le gusta tener todos los detalles; reservado con gestos mínimos, postura formal o profesional, voz baja.

Creativo/Expresivo – se enfoca en las soluciones; innovador, enérgico, un miembro atrevido de un equipo; primera respuesta al conflicto es atacar; mueve rápidamente, habla en términos generales, le gusta inspirar a los demás; gestos expresivos y grandes, postura y voz animadas.

Empático – se enfoca en las relaciones; paciente, cooperativo, understanding, cariñoso; primera respuesta al conflicto es rendir; decide lentamente, colabora rápidamente, le gusta que todos se sientan involucrados; gestos expresivos y abiertos, postura relajada, voz suave._

_Directivo – se enfoca en los resultados; capaz, toma riesgos, responsable; primera respuesta al conflicto es mandar; decide rápidamente, no se enfoca tanto en los demás o en los detalles, le gusta progreso constante hacia estándares altos; gestos y postura firme, voz enérgico y serio._

Translations into other languages are extremely welcome.


----------



## cuchuflete

Wearing Moderator hat:  We have recently removed a number of threads that were designed primarily for research and data collection.  They fall outside the scope of a *discussion* forum.
Therefore, if you participate in the poll, please also participate in the conversation.  If the number of poll votes exceeds the number of posts, this good thread will need to be closed.
Remember, this forum is a place to share ideas and information.

Thanks,
Cuchuflete
Moderator


----------



## Fernando

I appreciate fenix idea.

I have doubted about my vote, since I think it is a bit simplistic but anyway, I understand fenix guess.

I promise to say if my personal guess is not well oriented.


----------



## Kelly B

So, Fenixpollo, is there any significance to the fact that two of the styles are bolded in their entirety, while two are in plain text?
hmmmm.


----------



## cuchuflete

I have not voted, as I use totally different styles when participating as I am now, as a forero, and when I am working as a moderator.

Should we add an option for schizoid?


----------



## Fernando

No, because they would vote thrice.


----------



## nichec

Interesting thread!
Would you mind if I ask you how can one know for sure which type he/she is? I feel that I see part of me in every type (am I abnormal, doctor? )

Oh, and that's why I haven't voted yet.


----------



## fenixpollo

Kelly B said:
			
		

> So, Fenixpollo, is there any significance to the fact that two of the styles are bolded in their entirety, while two are in plain text?
> hmmmm.


 Absolutely not, Kelly. Thanks for pointing it out.   It's a formatting problem that I'm trying to correct. 
_edit: I'm still having trouble with the spacing, but at least all options have similar formatting now.  _

As I said, you have every style in you. You will see characteristics from each style that are central to your personality. However, the category that best describes most of your interactions with people is the one you should choose.

I teach 8-hour classes on this material, and I'm starting to wonder if simplifying it makes into a single forum post makes it too simplistic to be able to choose a style. 

Since a mere poll seems to be too narrow, let me ask other questionssss: How easily were you able to pick a style? If you didn't pick, why not? Do these categories accurately describe anyone you know? Is one or other of the styles typical of one culture more so than of another (for example, are Latinos more Expressive or are Germans more Directive when compared with other nationalities)? Can individuals or societies be categorized like this? Or is it just another form of stereotyping? 

_How's that?_


----------



## alc112

I chose Directive
Almost everything said in the style is wjht I do. I like to be the boss


----------



## nichec

Hummm.....Do we get to choose more than one? I'm still confused by these options....I don't think anyone I know fit perfectly in any of the four. I think human beings are so much more complicated than these descriptions...... 

Besides, I don't really think it's a good idea to generalize a nation like this...(just my point of view....)


----------



## VenusEnvy

Señor Pollo said:
			
		

> _My Thesis:_ The majority of participants in this language forum will fall into two of the four types. (if I tell you which two, it may skew the results) With your help, I hope to either validate or disprove my thesis.


I'll be interested in knowing the results, too! I'd like to speculate, but I'd like more not to put my foot in my mouth at the end. je je

Me interesaría saber los resultados, también! Me gustaría especular, pero más me gustaría no meter la pata al fin y al cabo. je je



			
				ChickenHead said:
			
		

> *Empathic* – focuses on relationships; patient, cooperative, understanding, caring; initial response to conflict is to give in; slow to decide, quick to collaborate, likes everyone to feel involved; expressive and open gestures, relaxed posture, smooth tone of voice.[/SIZE][/FONT]


To be honest, I saw a part of myself in each style, as you had mentioned. By voting for one option, though, I'm committing to myself to its good points and bad ones. Pero, a ver....

Para ser honesta, ví una parte de mi misma en cada estilo, como lo habías mencionado. Al votar por una opción solita, me comprometo a sus buen puntos y los malos. Pero, a ver...

As I looked at each style, I tried to imagine which one I'd fall into as "default", or which one I felt most "at home" in. I chose the *empathetic *style. 

Como miraba a cada estilo, intenté imaginar en cuál categoria me anotaría, o en cuál me sentía lo más cómoda. Eligí el estilo *empático*.

I'm a very patient person, and take my time when making big decisions. Surprisingly, I make mistakes rather easily. ja ja (I'm full of jokes today, eh?) However, my initial response to conflict is NOT to give in, rather... to simply avoid it. ja ja To be honest, I'm more apt to talk things out in a calm, civilized manner. I'm fairly expressive and like to include everyone in discussions. I like the feeling of "everyone" ::makes the shape of the world with hands::

Soy una persona muy paciente y tomo el tiempo cuando hago gran decisiones. Sorprendentemente, hago los errores facilmente, sin pensar demasiado. ja ja (Estoy llena de los chistes hoy, no?) No obstante, mi primera respuesta al conflicto NO es rendir, sino simplemente evitarlo. ja ja Al ser honesta, estoy propensa a discutir las cosas de manera tranquila, civilizada.  Estoy bastante expresiva y me gusta incluir a todos en las discusiones. Me gusta el sentido de "todos" ::con las manos hago la forma del mundo::

How about everyone else?

Qué opinan los demás?


----------



## fenixpollo

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I'll be interested in knowing the results, too! I'd like to speculate, but I'd like more not to put my foot in my mouth at the end. je je
> 
> The empathic and analytical styles tend to make conditional statements and ask questions more than they "tell." Waiting until the end is an empathic trait.
> 
> To be honest, I saw a part of myself in each style, as you had mentioned. By voting for one option, though, I'm committing to myself to its good points and bad ones. Pero, a ver....
> 
> _"To be honest"_ and "_though"_ are conditional phrases. Feeling like you have to accept the good with the bad might be an empathic way of looking at things.
> 
> As I looked at each style, I tried to imagine which one I'd fall into as "default", or which one I felt most "at home" in. I chose the *empathetic *style.
> 
> Empathizing with yourself, huh? The mark of a true empathic!
> 
> I'm a very patient person, and take my time when making big decisions. Surprisingly, I make mistakes rather easily. ja ja (I'm full of jokes today, eh?) However, my initial response to conflict is NOT to give in, rather... to simply avoid it. ja ja To be honest, I'm more apt to talk things out in a calm, civilized manner. I'm fairly expressive and like to include everyone in discussions. I like the feeling of "everyone" ::makes the shape of the world with hands::
> 
> Most empathic people pride themselves on being patient. They will avoid conflict in general, although many of them love to confront conflict and get everyone's feelings out in the open. They must include everyone in all conversations and decisions. They also like to tell stories and talk with their hands.


 nichec -- are there 2 of the styles that seem to fit you better than the others? 

Of course, nichec, you may have encountered the central flaw in Jung's theory: Nobody is only one type, and while some people *prefer* one type, other people flex easily between two or three types.

Al -- the directive style doesn't necessarily like to be the boss. They just like to get things done, and other people usually don't get things done as well or as fast as the directive person would like... so sometimes they have to push, motivate, take control or do it themselves.


----------



## diegodbs

It is difficult to decide only on one of those characteristics, because we all tend to share some or all of them in a certain degree.
If I had to choose only one, it would be Logical/Analytical.


----------



## nichec

Oh, it's okay, I chose one already (God, finally.... ) I'm just always slow to make decisions (this fact helps me to decide this time hehe) from which color of the skirts to buy to which kind of food to eat for dinner.... 

I think I've heard this theory before (yeah, a psychology major here, a lousy one, I should add ) I personally prefer to think that everyone falls in some gray zones here.


----------



## fenixpollo

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I have not voted, as I use totally different styles when participating as I am now, as a forero, and when I am working as a moderator.
> 
> Should we add an option for schizoid?


No, that's called "being versatile", not "schizo".   It's good that you use different styles when you're in different roles.  Moderators are probably more successful when they're being directive, just as psychologists are probably more successfull when they're being empathic.

On the other hand directive personalities do not necessarily make better leaders (just better wardens).  For example, look at our Expressive Presidents (GW Bush, Clinton) and Analytical Presidents (Wilson) and Empathetic Presidents (Carter)... some of whom were actually successful!  And George Washington was by no means Directive... he was likely an Empathic.

A side note: Senior Members who do not have an avatar are most likely Logical or Directive, because those styles are task oriented and they value professionalism over frivolity.


----------



## Kelly B

Not always....


----------



## cirrus

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> A side note: Senior Members who do not have an avatar are most likely Logical or Directive, because those styles are task oriented and they value professionalism over frivolity.


 
What a shocking generalisation!!

My (mock) indignation must at least be an indicator of my style.  Directive no.  Overly decisive, no not really.


----------



## Papalote

Hello, forer@s,
 
I also had some difficulty in deciding which described my style best, but I finally ended choosing only one, much to my regret, for the purposes of Fenix Pollo`s scientific research . My choice was Creative/Expressive.
 
Since I feel some characteristics of the other personalities, err, I mean Styles, would also fit my individual style, I’ve cut out the parts of each style which do not fit and left only the parts which for sure, after rereading this, would make me a prime candidate for Cuchu`s Zchizo alternative .
 
*Creative/Expressive*_ – focuses on solutions (isn’t this the point of a discussion__ __); innovative, energetic; initial response to conflict is to attack (I wouldn’t call it attack, more like persuade)__ __; moves quickly, sees the big picture, likes to inspire others (would this be something like telling people what to do? `cause then it fits); expressive and broad gestures, animated posture and tone of voice (yep, I do all this except when I am speaking in English, strange, eh? My husband says that if I ever sat on my hands I wouldn’t be able to utter a single word__ __)._
_ _
*Empathic*_ – patient (I like explaining things, methods, etc., but only once ____), cooperative, understanding, caring; expressive and open gestures (have I mentioned that I move my hands a lot?)._
_ _
*Logical/Analytical*_ – Bases strategy on information; logical, more or less ____organized; quick to analyze;_
_ _
*Directive*_ – capable, risk-taking, responsible;  quick to decide, likes constant progress towards high standards; _
_ _
_Well, that’s all folks!_

_Papalote
_


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks, Papalote, for your generous characterization of this experiment as "scientific research". 

I have highlighted in blue the characteristics that you chose from the other styles that are consistent with the Expressive style. 





			
				Papalote said:
			
		

> *Empathic*_ – patient (I like explaining things, methods, etc., *but only once* __), cooperative, understanding, caring; expressive and open gestures (have I mentioned that *I move my hands a lot*?)._
> _Expressives tend to gesture more than the other styles. Like Directives, they tend to tell and make statements rather than ask questions, and they don't like to repeat themselves._
> *Logical/Analytical*_ – *Bases strategy on information; logical, more or less *__*organized; quick to analyze;*_
> _To be fair, I'm sure that everybody here shares these characteristics._
> *Directive*_ – capable*, risk-taking, responsible; quick to decide, likes constant progress* towards high standards; _
> _Expressive people are the most intuitive of the four styles, making decisions quickly based on their intuition. _


 Cirrus and Kelly, the second major flaw of this model is that any time you make generalizations, you do two things:
1) ignore alternatives, exceptions and uniqueness;
2) take a step closer to stereotyping.

By no means am I saying "if you don't have an avatar, you're analytical or directive and if you do, you're expressive or empathic". I'm just _saying_... 

I realize that each of you is a unique and special person, and I understand any resistance or resentment you feel in being pigeonholed. That's a normal and natural human response, and you're totally correct that the whole concept of this thread is, in a way, a little misguided. 

Answer the $#^* poll anyway.  And please, contribute to the discussion!


----------



## nichec

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> By no means am I saying "if you don't have an avatar, you're analytical or directive and if you do, you're expressive or empathic". I'm just _saying_.




Yeah, although I voted for one of the two types you mentioned, being a senior member without an avatar is simply a result of my not knowing how to put my favorite picture here (I'm totally clueless when it comes to computers and internet). See, this is the problem of making assumptions


----------



## judkinsc

I went with expressive/creative.  It changes with age, I've noticed.  I first took the Myers-Brig when I 16 or so, scoring INTP, a year or so later it went to INFP, then ENFJ...some of them weren't a complete Myers-Brig profile, more like excerpts...  These days, I expect it'd be more ENTJ or something.  I've always been on a balance sliding between that T/F though, scoring nearly even on the tests.  Maybe I'll go find one online and take it, just to see.  Could be fun.

I mostly voted for expressive/creative because I talk with my hands all of the time.  Especially when I'm teaching something.


----------



## Papalote

Sorry, Pollito, to shoot down your theory about senior`s avatars, but I don`t have one yet because I haven`t found one that expresses my unique individual personality  . 

Papalote

Shucks, I can`t lie. The reason why I do not have an avatar is because I haven`t found the time to upload or whatever one does to avatars (and, before you make any sort of comment  my advanced age has nothing to do with not knowing how to upload the lil` creatures! )

P


----------



## fenixpollo

Yeah, my learning curve was pretty steep on the graphics.  I didn't figure out how to create an avatar until I was here for more than 6 months.  

Computer skills are not a personality trait, thank goodness...

Chad... teachers tend to be more successful when they adopt an expressive style.  Also, 60% of teenagers behave like expressives as they try to figure out the whole social thing.


----------



## judkinsc

I went and took the Keirsey Temperment Sorter II online.  ENTJ.  While accounting for biased expectations, I haven't taken one of these tests in years, and didn't plan on answering questions to get the result I wanted.  I just answered them as best as I could.  Deliberated over it enough, too.  

How's that work with Jung's original that you're using here, Fenix?


----------



## Vanda

Creative/Expressive – focuses on solutions; innovative, energetic, team player; initial response to conflict is to attack; moves quickly, sees the big picture, likes to inspire others; expressive and broad gestures, animated posture and tone of voice.


Basically this. We've already done this during our Linguistic classes on the Learning Strategies discipline. I've tried to highlight at least 3 of the above characterists but I couldn't choose among all. I'm all of them.


----------



## Outsider

Logical/analytical.


----------



## fenixpollo

That's not a surprise. 

Chad: My area of expertise is not the MBTI. I don't like it because its interpretation is complex and takes practice. My inexpert, superficial evaluation is that ENTJ corresponds most closely with the Expressive type.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Empathic – focuses on relationships; patient, cooperative, understanding, caring; initial response to conflict is to give in; slow to decide, quick to collaborate, likes everyone to feel involved; expressive and open gestures, relaxed posture, smooth tone of voice - WHEN TEACHING.
> 
> Logical/Analytical – focuses on information; logical, process-oriented, organized; initial response to conflict is to avoid; slow to decide, quick to analyze, likes to have all the details; reserved and minimal gestures, formal or professional posture, soft tone of voice - AT STAFF MEETINGS.
> 
> Creative/Expressive – focuses on solutions; innovative, energetic, team player; initial response to conflict is to attack; moves quickly, sees the big picture, likes to inspire others; expressive and broad gestures, animated posture and tone of voice WHEN JUST BEING ME.
> 
> Directive – focuses on results; capable, risk-taking, responsible; initial response to conflict is to dictate; quick to decide, slow to focus on others or details, likes constant progress towards high standards; firm gestures and posture, energetic and serious tone of voice.
> 
> Initial response to conflict is to mediate or withdraw, depending on how reasonable the parties are....



I voted in what you refer to as your !*+# poll, but don't think it's an accurate reflection.  Where's your option for old-fashioned square pegs in round holes?


----------



## alc112

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Al -- the directive style doesn't necessarily like to be the boss. They just like to* get things done*, *and other people usually don't get things done as well or as fast as the directive person would like*... so sometimes they have to push, *motivate*, *take control* or *do it themselves*.


 
Yes, that is my Psychological Style!


----------



## Mayagirl

Wow, this is interesting! When I went to vote, however, I realized that I don't really fit into one style (as other people have noticed about themselves as well). Personally i know my "style" changes depending on what kind of situation I'm in. For example, I'm a lot more likely to fit into the Logical/analytical group in a forum situation like this (also more outgoing, etc.) and to be more Empathic (giving in faster, caring more about relationships, generally being less outgoing, etc.) when I'm face to face with other people. How do you consider those type of things when deciding what "style" you are?
Seeing how this is a forum, I did pick Logical/Analytical though.  
Oh, and, as a sidenote, how do you create those cool little avatars? Just kidding.


----------



## Maria Juanita

Hola Pollito!!! Ante todo felicitaciones por esta thread. Para gente como yo, que padece de una especie de "hipocondria psicologica" (jejeje ) pues tener la oportunidad de discutir estas cosas y de paso psicoanalizarse es muy chévere 
Ahora sí vamos a lo que vamos:

1. No voté. No encajo en el target: Mi tendencia a evitar los conflictos me haría un ser lógico, -aunque no tiene nada de lógico darle vueltas a un problema- pero no me enfoco en la información ni soy de gestos reservados. Digamos que soy creativa pero no soy muy dada a los términos generales. No soy el team type -y pensar que creía ser una persona creativa!!! - Tomémoslo entonces por el lado empático:me gusta pensar en los demás y hacer cosas por ellos pero no soy muy cooperativa; ahora, estoy un poco confundida pues por ejemplo, a alguien a quien le guste inspirar a los demás podría ser del tipo directivo más que del creativo. Por último, tipo directivo, pues...me gusta tomar riesgos, pero hasta allá no voy.

2. Avatares. Again, no estoy de acuerdo. La única razón por la que no tengo un avatar e porque cada vez que lo intento, el computador sigue diciéndome que mi imagen es muy grande para incluirla en el file.  Será que no tener mucha habilidad con los computadores es signo de algun tipo de personalidad? 

3. Hace días estaba viendo esta thread :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=47648&page=2&highlight=holding+length

y me interesé por el tema. Se trata de un método para medir la personalidad llamado el eneagrama. No sé si lo conoces; me encantaría oir tu opinión acerca de éste.

4. Hice mi search y encontré este test (sorry, está en español). Que lo disfruten.

http://www.calidad.org/s/test.php3

Supongo que al final tendré que resignarme a tomar el tipo lógico analítico aunque me encantaría decir que soy creativa/expresiva. Gajes de las clasificaciones. Quizá me decida por la Cuchu-esquizo-clasificación, jejeje....de pronto si hablamos de psiquiatría así sea en chiste, hasta existan clasificaciones bipolares, esquizoides, ciclótimicas, obsesivo-compulsivas, etc, todas inspiradas en estas 4 clasificaciones. (just kidding  )

Saludillos


----------



## fenixpollo

It was hard, in asking people to choose one style, to explain that each person uses all four styles at different times. I used all four styles today at different times, in different situations, with different people. I will even switch styles in the course of one conversation with one person, depending on a lot of factors.

I recognize that many of you might say "I'm Analytical while I'm in the forum." We all put on our professor hats and analyze language. But if all of us were only practicing an Analytical style while foruming, then the mods wouldn't have to scold people for chatting, and we wouldn't need smilies and avatars.





			
				Mayagirl said:
			
		

> How do you consider those type of things when deciding what "style" you are?


 What style you "are" may be different from what style you "are right now."

I'm looking for the style that describes you best, most of the time; or said another way, the style that describes you best when you're comfortable, relaxed, at ease, not guarded, authentic.

Some more comparison of the styles:
Do you focus more on people and relationships? When you greet your coworkers/classmates/boss/teacher, what's the first thing you ask after saying "hi" -- "how was your weekend?" Do you vary your tone of voice, facial expressions and gestures? Then you prefer an Expressive or Empathic style.
Do you focus more on tasks and processes? Do you get down to business with your coworkers/classmates/boss/teacher before chatting? Then you prefer an Analytical or Directive style.

Do you tend to ask more questions and make more conditional statements? "Will you pass me that pen, please?" Do you speak in softer tones and tend to be more laid back? Then you prefer an Analytical or Empathic style.
Do you tend to make more statements? "Pass me that pen, will you?" Are you focused and energetic? Then you prefer an Expressive or Directive style.


----------



## Mayagirl

Well, in that case, I guess I'd have to admit to being generally Empathic, although not every single one of those things totally described me. But, oh well, I already voted...I'll have to leave my Analytical hat on for the time being.  And to prove it I used my analytical skills to figure out how to get an avatar.  Yay, me.


----------



## *Cowgirl*

I'm definitly analytical sometimes to an excruciatingly annoying degree.


----------



## geve

Logical/analytical is exactly how my bosses describe me when I'm being "evaluated" : I can be blamed for not speaking unless I have something interesting to say and I'm pretty sure it's accurate... 
However, when I'm at more "creative" tasks, at work, or in my personal life (eg. organizing a party, designing a wedding invitation), I've been told by clients/friends/relatives that I'm particularly patient and cooperative, closer to the empathic category I guess... or maybe not: Sometimes people don't agree at first with my "creative ideas", they want to try something else. That's not a problem, I will support my opinion but will then let go... knowing that in the end, after we've followed their path, we will come back to my idea... because my idea is the right thing to do  

So I probably won't be mistaken if I vote logical/analytical he ?

_(fenix, your link doesn't work... or is it just me ?)_



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> The Hypothesis: That the people who participate here will primarily fall into 2 of the 4 groups (I'll tell you which 2 later).


It seems there's one clearly showing...


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

I voted "Directive", I think it fits me best  but it's not that accurate.


----------



## blancalaw

I am a very analytical person, if there isn't a purpose for doing something, I won't do it.  Creative?  I believe my spouse is more creative than I am.


----------



## Benjy

i'm more empathic than anything else. it's interesting that most people go for analytical. i imagine people tend to look at ideas more when they are stuck behind a screen than they might in real life.

and besides we all like to think of ourselves as great thinkers and astute observers of life, otherwise we wouldn't spend all our time postulating our hypotheses in the culture forum. 

empathic doesn't always go very well with moderation duties.. a lot of time people see doormat. so then i go and get cuchuflete and the boys to go round haha.


----------



## nanel

_¡Qué difícil! He cogido los 4 tipos y he puesto en rojo aquello que no se corresponde conmigo para poder decidir a cuál me ajusto más:_

_Lógico/Analítico – se enfoca en la información; lógico, centrado en los procesos, organizado; primera respuesta al conflicto es evitar; decide lentamente, analiza rápidamente, le gusta tener todos los detalles; reservado con gestos mínimos, postura formal o profesional, voz baja._

_Creativo/Expresivo – se enfoca en las soluciones; innovador, enérgico, un miembro atrevido de un equipo; primera respuesta al conflicto es atacar; mueve rápidamente, habla en términos generales, le gusta inspirar a los demás; gestos expresivos y grandes, postura y voz animadas._

_Empático – se enfoca en las relaciones; paciente, cooperativo, understanding, cariñoso; primera respuesta al conflicto es rendir; decide lentamente, colabora rápidamente, le gusta que todos se sientan involucrados; gestos expresivos y abiertos, postura relajada, voz suave._

_Directivo – se enfoca en los resultados; capaz, toma riesgos, responsable; primera respuesta al conflicto es mandar; decide rápidamente, no se enfoca tanto en los demás o en los detalles, le gusta progreso constante hacia estándares altos; gestos y postura firme, voz enérgico y serio._

_Y una vez visto esto veo que estoy más bien entre Creativa/Expresiva y Empática, pero me voy a quedar con el 1º por una diferencia de 1 característica más en común, así que ha estado muy ajustado. Espero que todo este rollo que te estoy contando te sirva para tu "proyecto"  _


----------



## ampurdan

I think there is at least a style missing: Deceptive: focuses on deception, talkative, irresponsible, misleading, two-faced, scheming, initial response to conflict is to make someone else responsible for it; quick to decide but slow to show his/her decision, mild and conducting gestures...

Another possible: fanatic/pigheaded: focuses on what he/she believes, repetitive, self-confident, impatient, uncooperative, initial and final answers to conflict are the same...

...I suspect that no one is going to choose these two, though these behaviours are not rare at all. 

My point is that I find the classification quite arbitrary and it does not include all the behaviour... I would have liked to vote for Piscis!

I was just being a little deceptive... I would say Logical/analytical best fits me, but I like Creative/Energetic also... I guess that the fact that I'm being a little irresolute is an evindence of my membership of the first group.


----------



## nycphotography

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I teach 8-hour classes on this material, and I'm starting to wonder if simplifying it makes into a single forum post makes it too simplistic to be able to choose a style.


 
Interesting.

I personally find that a much more interesting personality trait than one's tendencies is the *degree* to which one favors one type.

Estimating that degree, when added to knowledge of which style is preferred can give remarkable insight into predicting reactions and responses.


----------



## fenixpollo

ampurdan said:
			
		

> I think there is at least a style missing: Deceptive: focuses on deception, talkative, irresponsible, misleading, two-faced, scheming, initial response to conflict is to make someone else responsible for it; quick to decide but slow to show his/her decision, mild and conducting gestures...
> 
> Another possible: fanatic/pigheaded: focuses on what he/she believes, repetitive, self-confident, impatient, uncooperative, initial and final answers to conflict are the same...


 Actually, amp, if you look at the information about Enneagram above, you'll see another set of personality categories that might include this behavior. 

I chose this model instead of the Myers-Briggs, Enneagram, Big Five or another model because I thought it was more simplistic.  Little did I know...





			
				amp said:
			
		

> My point is that I find the classification quite arbitrary and it does not include all the behaviour... I would have liked to vote for Piscis!


 True, true... although if you want to vote for Pisces, you should vote Empathic. 


			
				ampie said:
			
		

> I was just being a little deceptive... I would say Logical/analytical best fits me, but I like Creative/Energetic also... I guess that the fact that I'm being a little irresolute is an evindence of my membership of the first group.


 It's not that Logical/Analytical is indecisive, rather that they analyze and weigh all the evidence (as well as picking apart and critiquing the entire premise and approach) before they decide. 

Benjy, I agree with you 100%.  I think that the predominance of Logical/Analytical votes is because (a) this forum attracts that personality type and (b) the results are skewed because people who prefer one of the other styles when they're _outside_ the forum voted for the Logical/Analytical because that's the style they prefer while _in_ the forum. 

Thanks for the heads-up on the link, geve.  I'll make sure it's working today.  Y gracias, Maria Juanita, por tanta información sobre otras alternativas.  ¡Saludos!


----------



## nycphotography

ampurdan said:
			
		

> I think there is at least a style missing....


 
The myer-briggs is a simple 4 quadrant filter which attempts to sort the _families_ of personality types... but there are many many many more specific individual personality traits.

Check out THIS SITE for an entertaining analyis of the various types of nuts found online


----------



## JazzByChas

> Empathic – focuses on relationships; patient, cooperative, understanding, caring; initial response to conflict is to give in; slow to decide, quick to collaborate, likes everyone to feel involved; expressive and open gestures, relaxed posture, smooth tone of voice.
> 
> Logical/Analytical – focuses on information; logical, process-oriented, organized; initial response to conflict is to avoid; slow to decide, quick to analyze, likes to have all the details; reserved and minimal gestures, formal or professional posture, soft tone of voice.


I guess I'm going to have to go with the above two, with Logical/analytical being at the core...but I do have a creative side, especially with languages (as seen in the AAVE Multilingual Glossary/AAVE==>Argot Themed List in French-English)
However, even my "creativity" is measured, well thought out, and under control. Although I may be getting better at it, I could not spontaneously "rap" or "flow." 

I like to process things in my mind a bit before I make a decision, and am not one to venture into anything I am not sure of (have not thoroughly researched).

So, i guess you would have to call me "conservatively crazy"


----------



## Laia

I voted at the beginning... and...
...now I confess: *empathic*.


----------



## fenixpollo

Chas... expressive/creative doesn't mean "artistically creative".  No style has a monopoly on artistic ability.  Lots of creative people have a logical/analytical approach to most things... even art, poetry or music.

Laia... as if we didn't know!


----------



## Laia

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Laia... as if we didn't know!


 
You knew it? Really?  
Ah! You can read my mind...


----------



## geve

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads-up on the link, geve. I'll make sure it's working today.


Don't bother to do that : it seems that wiki was down for a while today. It's working now.

But I have a nosy question for you : will you unveil what _you_ voted ?  (or did I miss something ?)


----------



## LV4-26

I voted for Logical/Analytical. I mean how would you call someone who makes a thesis, an antithesis and stops short there. Synthesis? Beyond my capabilities.
Slow to decide? Mm, once and for all, I've decided not to decide at all 

Oh yes, and there's this, too


> initial response to conflict is to avoid;


 That suits me fine.


----------



## JazzByChas

Pollito said:
			
		

> Chas... expressive/creative doesn't mean "artistically creative". No style has a monopoly on artistic ability. Lots of creative people have a logical/analytical approach to most things... even art, poetry or music.



Well, Mike, I guess you could say, I approach life with a "practiced craziness."  I can create, but it has to be well thought out...


----------



## fenixpollo

Actually, geve, I hadn't intended this thread to be a simple list of "who's who" in each style. 

What I wanted was to verify the hypothesis that most people responding would be either Empathic or Analytical, and that there would be approximately as many Empathics as Analyticals, with slightly more Analyticals in the forum.

I think that the results were skewed slightly because I was only able to convey a limited understanding of the Styles in this small thread, and I think a few people rated themselves as more Analytical than they really are.

Nevertheless, I was surprised to see my theory disproved! Thanks for helping out, and *if you haven't voted or posted yet, please continue to participate!* 
.

.

.
.

.

.

I'm Empathic.


----------



## annettehola

Hmmm...I am in between my own opinions on this theme. I wouldn't know how to put it otherwise. It's....I think, that on the one hand some interesting observations could come out of discussing this...but why on earth are we supposed to discuss these things within the framework of what Mr. Jung happend to define? 
No, I don't feel like voting. It is all too well defined for me from the beginning. Besides I would not fit well in either of the categories. I also think that the style of each of us who write here is reflected in what we write. And what we write is highly dependent on the theme in question and on our personalities - that are many-many-many-fold more detailed than the categories suggested here - so, no, I am not voting.
Annette


----------



## Vanda

> What I wanted was to verify the hypothesis that most people responding would be either Empathic or Analytical, and that there would be approximately as many Empathics as Analyticals, with slightly more Analyticals in the forum.


 
fenixpollo, there´s something funny happening here. Where are the Emphatic, Directive people from this forum? We can detect their many writings in here, but they haven´t showed up on this thread, have they?!
In my head, I can detect so many Directives....hum....maybe it´s just my feeling.


----------



## annettehola

One could also add: *Is psycology a style*?
Annette


----------



## fenixpollo

annettehola said:
			
		

> ...but why on earth are we supposed to discuss these things within the framework of what Mr. Jung happend to define?


 Simply because it's the one I picked. It is not inherently more valuable than other methods of categorizing psychological styles.  And no method of categorizing people can be perfect, but it's a useful tool to help simplify our understanding of human nature and give people a better look at how people communicate.

Vanda, I think the Directive style is underrepresented here because many task-focused and results-oriented people do not spend a lot of time in Cultural Discussions, because the reason we're here is to translate.  If they do visit CD, they often aren't very interested in a thread about "lovey-touchy-feely psychological bull#$*%" (the favorite frase of a friend of mine who is usually Directive).


----------



## annettehola

"it's a useful tool to help simplify our understanding of human nature and give people a better look at how people communicate."


"*help simplify our understanding of human nature* ," Fenixpollo? 

I find that phrase silly. How can we simplify what we can't define?

A simple example: A meal usually consists of different ingredients. If you wish to explain to a person who has never tasted that meal before what that meal is, you could, and with perfect reason, take it apart in the sense of dividing it up into its smaller units of ingredients. That would give the person an idea of the whole. You can do that here because a meal is a relatively simple thing.

But human psychology is not, Fenixpollo. No one knows what goes on in the minds of women and men and children, so no one can take the mind and split it up into smaller units.

It is a false and pretentious project in my opinion.

Annette


----------



## maxiogee

Vanda said:
			
		

> fenixpollo, there´s something funny happening here. Where are the Emphatic, Directive people from this forum? We can detect their many writings in here, but they haven´t showed up on this thread, have they?!
> In my head, I can detect so many Directives....hum....maybe it´s just my feeling.



I was informed that I am a Logical/Analytical but I feel more of an Empathic - and sometimes will even admit to being Pathetic


----------



## Vanda

> I was informed that I am a Logical/Analytical but I feel more of an Empathic - and sometimes will even admit to being Pathetic


 
maxiogee, loved that! Despite being first Expressive and then closely followed by the Emphatic style, I have to admit - in the end I´m Pathetic.


----------



## fenixpollo

annettehola said:
			
		

> "*help simplify our understanding of human nature* ," Fenixpollo? I find that phrase silly. How can we simplify what we can't define?
> 
> But human psychology is not [simple], Fenixpollo. No one knows what goes on in the minds of women and men and children, so no one can take the mind and split it up into smaller units.


 I agree 100%, annette. 





> take it apart in the sense of dividing it up into its smaller units of ingredients.


This is not the only way to simplify a complex concept. Another way is to only focus on part of the concept. Yet another way is to make general statements that fit most examples of the concept. Still another way is to give analogies to other concepts. For example, many parents tell their children that the sun is a giant ball of fire. It is true, in a sense, and sufficient for children who find it difficult to grasp the concept of nuclear fusion. 





> It is a false and pretentious project in my opinion.


 If you are saying that modern psychology is pretentious in thinking that we can understand the human mind by observing behaviors or talking about our experiences, I agree with you.

If you are saying that my thread is false and pretentious, my first reaction might be to take offense. However, I understand that people who have a more directive or creative style than I do prefer to make straightforward, honest statements, and what seems offensive to me may not be offensive to them. I also understand that many people have a very analytical approach to human relations, and that they discount all of the conclusions of any theory that they have logically discounted. 

Because of my understanding of other people's psychological styles, my reaction to your comment is not to take offense, but to thank you for really taking the time and energy to participate in my project. I really appreciate it. 

I'll leave it up to you, annette, whether you want to vote Analytical or Directive.


----------



## Ratona

Well, I voted logical/analytical because of the parts in bold which are foremost in my character. I've left below the other traits that I identify with. (By the way how can you tell what kind of voice you have? mine just sounds normal to me! ) I seem to follow the pattern expected...
 
Empathic – focuses on relationships; patient, cooperative, understanding, caring;  likes everyone to feel involved; relaxed posture
 
Logical/Analytical – focuses on information; logical, organized _when need be_; *initial response to conflict is to avoid*; slow to decide _not if I've done the following_, *quick to analyze*, likes to have all the details; *reserved and minimal gestures*, formal or professional posture

Creative/Expressive – focuses on solutions; sees the big picture, likes to inspire others; 

Directive – risk-taking, responsible;


----------



## annettehola

I told you, Fenixpollo, that I am not voting.

You are right: No offense meant, so - clearly - no offense to be taken.

Now tell me: Why is it you insist on psychology as being a style?

Define both. Then I will do the same. And we will discuss, not just talk.

Annette


----------



## fenixpollo

ah said:
			
		

> Now tell me: Why is it you insist on psychology as being a style?


 I never really insisted that, annette.  Many different people have described different patterns of behaviors.  Jung called these patterns _types_, others use the word _style_.  If you like the word _approach_ or _manner_ or _strategy_ or _demeanor_ or some other word, feel free to use it.  It's a flexible concept. 

I never said that psychology is a style: I said that *my pattern of behavior is a style of dealing with the world around me*.  I see that my style is different from your style, so I try to name ways in which they are different.  If I can somehow quantify that, then maybe I can understand you better.





			
				annettehola said:
			
		

> I told you, Fenixpollo, that I am not voting.


 You don't have to.  Your style shows through in the way you relate to people -- in the words you choose and the tone you write with. 





			
				Annette! said:
			
		

> You are right: No offense meant, so - clearly - no offense to be taken.


  Is that a command?  That's a pretty directive statement, annette.


----------



## maxiogee

LOL 
Offence is truly a wondrous thing. 
It can be given without being meant, and it can be taken without being given!

--edit--
and to keep this on-topic, the giving of unintended offence and the taking of ungiven offence are probably psychological styles in themselves.


----------



## annettehola

Originally posted by oh!:"I never really insisted that, annette."

Then why is your thread called:"Psychological style of......"?

Are you or are you not defining the two concepts?

Annette



Necessary addition: What is this about a non-offense being a command?
I find that totally incomprehensible.


----------



## fenixpollo

annettehola said:
			
		

> Then why is your thread called:"Psychological style of......"?Are you or are you not defining the two concepts?


 Maybe your confusion is with the terminology.
psychology -- for me, it's the study of the brain (mind). WR calls it "the science of the mind", which is silly because modern psychology is not strictly scientific.
psychological -- relating to the brain (mind)
style -- a pattern of behaviors

The thread is called "psychological style" because that's the title that best fits Jung's model. What if we call it "Social Style" instead? Since we're talking about how we deal with people, "Social Style" is a better title, but it's already been copyrighted by a company that makes millions of dollars from companies who pay to have their employees analyzed and "typed". 





> Necessary addition: What is this about a non-offense being a command? I find that totally incomprehensible.


 My style is to make conditional statements: I might ask you "Please, don't take offense at my comments." 

Your style is to tell: "No offense meant, so - clearly - no offense to be taken." This might have been interpreted as a command, ordering me not to take offense.  

Your motive and my motive is the same in saying these two sentences, but the wording reflects the difference in our styles.

Someone who prefers to make conditional statments and ask questions might be offended when someone tells them how to feel. Not in this case, because my observations about your style led me to believe you were not trying to offend me... so I didn't take offense.


----------



## lablady

I am definitely logical/analytical; a character trait that is an asset in my scientific field, but outside of my job I have been known to drive people a little crazy  .

Just to throw out a little food for thought - do you think the results may not be as anticipated due to the tendency for people to see themselves differently than others may view them?  I am frequently amused as I watch someone judge others harshly for the same character traits thay have in themselves - and no, I don't point it out to them.  It makes me wonder what personal quirks I am missing in myself that might be obvious to others. 

~~ Laura


----------



## Cath.S.

> I went with expressive/creative. It changes with age, I've noticed.


I chose the same, but I could have chosen any of the other three categories, really. Or even one of Anpurdan additional suggested categories: deceptive, sure, sometimes, who isn't? and pigheaded at other times too. Psychological style is like translation matters: it often depends very much on context, i.e. situations.


----------



## bunnyboiler

I chose  Directive, but did not agree with the following:  





> – initial response to conflict is to dictate


It still described me best though. Is that good or bad?


----------



## Cath.S.

bunnyboiler said:
			
		

> Is that good or bad?


Well, you ought to know, aren't directive people supposed to be 


> quick to decide


?


----------



## fenixpollo

bunnyboiler, having a directive style is good, because it's yours. 





			
				egueule said:
			
		

> Well, you ought to know, aren't directive people supposed to be decisive?


 Yes, but they get criticized a lot for being controlling.  Nobody wants to be (seen as) controlling.


----------



## annettehola

Good luck. I cannot feel inspired by this. Boxes are for tomatoes and other things for im- and ex-port. Not for people. I am getting off for reasons of suffocation.
Annette


----------



## germinal

annettehola said:
			
		

> Good luck. I cannot feel inspired by this. Boxes are for tomatoes and other things for im- and ex-port. Not for people. I am getting off for reasons of suffocation.
> Annette


 

I couldn't have put it better myself - which is why I didn't I suppose...


----------



## Louanna007

it was really hard for me to put myself into one of these specific categories.  i suppose i would have to chose directive, although empathic and creative/expressive were REALLY REALLY close runners-up.  
i think this _does _limit people.  i have highlighted the things that i think that i am.  
i think it would be better for people to list 10 characteristics that they feel that they have.  
my behavior really varies.  
The Styles:
Empathic – focuses on relationships; patient, cooperative, understanding, caring; initial response to conflict is to give in; slow to decide, quick to collaborate, likes everyone to feel involved; expressive and open gestures, relaxed posture, smooth tone of voice.

Logical/Analytical – focuses on information; logical, process-oriented, organized; initial response to conflict is to avoid; slow to decide, quick to analyze, likes to have all the details; reserved and minimal gestures, formal or professional posture, soft tone of voice.

Creative/Expressive – focuses on solutions; innovative, energetic, team player; initial response to conflict is to attack; moves quickly, sees the big picture, likes to inspire others; expressive and broad gestures, animated posture and tone of voice.

Directive – focuses on results; capable, risk-taking, responsible; initial response to conflict is to dictate; quick to decide, slow to focus on others or details, likes constant progress towards high standards; firm gestures and posture, energetic and serious tone of voice.


----------



## Joelline

I was torn between Creative/Expressive (which I finally chose) and Logical/Analytical (which actually seemed the best fit except for avoiding conflict and soft tone of voice--on those two I'm absolutely Creative/Expressive!).  But, the more I thought about it (and seemed very slow in my analysis!), I decided I was more Creative / Expressive in all of my social roles.


----------



## Joelline

Isn't it possible that the very words you are using to describe the styles can skew the results?  Most people want to be perceived as logical or creative (whatever the reality might be); few, I think, want to be perceived as directive.  The descriptions of the styles may be somewhat effective in overcoming this problem, but I think that, perhaps, just numbering the styles (instead of labeling them) might go some way towards removing what might be a lexical bias.


----------



## fenixpollo

You and Louanna make good points about the limitations of this framework, Joelline. Thanks for contributing. 

I don't think that the words necessarily skew the results. Few people want to be thought of (or to think of themselves) as controlling, but people who truly prefer a directive style will read the description of that style and see that it is not a controlling or domineering style; it is a style focused on results, and people who prefer a directive style see that as a strength. Remember, these styles are not defining "who you are" and pigeonholing people, but rather indicating a preference for one style over the others -- while recognizing that everyone uses all four styles.


----------



## french4beth

I, too, had a tough time determining which category best described me; I initially was going to choose 'Logical/Analytical' because that is one of my strengths, but once I read your definitions, I had to go with 'Expressive/Creative'. I would have to agree with many of the above participants in that I fall into every category every day, depending on my mood, the circumstances, etc.

Empathic – *focuses on relationships*; patient, *cooperative*, *understanding*, *caring*; initial response to conflict is to give in; slow to decide, *quick to coll*aborate, *likes everyone to feel involved*; *expressive* and *open gestures*, relaxed posture, smooth tone of voice.

Logical/Analytical – focuses on information; *logical*, *process-oriented*, *organized*; initial response to conflict is to avoid; slow to decide, *quick to analyze, likes to have all the details*; reserved and minimal gestures, *formal or professional posture*, soft tone of voice.

Creative/Expressive – *focuses on solutions*; *innovative*, *energetic*, *team player*; initial response to conflict is to attack; moves quickly, sees *the big picture, likes to inspire others; expressive and broad gestures, animated posture and tone of voice.*

Directive – focuses on results; *capable*, *risk-taking, responsible*; initial response to conflict is to dictate; *quick to decide*, slow to focus on others or details, *likes constant progress towards high standards*; firm gestures and posture, *energetic* and serious tone of voice.


----------



## heidita

I am surprised to see as how few people have chosen the last option, which was my choice. Or to admitting to have chosen it, like Vanda pointed out. Well here I am Vanda, admitting that I am THE definition of Mr. Jung. I even have the voice to it, as everybody thinks (on the phone) they are talking to my husband.

I agree with Lablady, because it is difficult to find people who don't mind seeing themselves as they are. People have tendency to believe they are all understanding, caring, cooperative and creative, while they are pushy and non-compromising. It is really surprising for me, Annette, how you cannot see these characteristics in yourself. 
It is difficult to see yourself in a light in which others see you, especially if the light is not a very bright one. Directive people are generally less appreciated because it is difficult for us to compromise and team work is more or less out of the question, as we always want to dictate. 
Really, after some thought I might not be so surprised, as one of the most important items for most people is to be loved and they would do anything to be seen as loving and caring persons. But I don't know so many of these, so Lablady must be right, most people see themselves through pink glasses.


----------



## cirrus

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Cirrus and Kelly, the second major flaw of this model is that any time you make generalizations, you do two things:
> 1) ignore alternatives, exceptions and uniqueness;
> 2) take a step closer to stereotyping.
> 
> By no means am I saying "if you don't have an avatar, you're analytical or directive and if you do, you're expressive or empathic". I'm just _saying_...
> 
> Answer the $#^* poll anyway.  And please, contribute to the discussion!



FP Now I've got an avatar does that mean my personality profile has changed and if so how do you think I should vote???


All the best


----------



## french4beth

Hi fenixpollo,

I thought of another factor that may determine how the respondents answer your query: it may depend on what type of translations the person does - i.e., someone who does lots of technical translations may be _logical/analytical, _or someone who does literary translations may be more _creative/expressive_, etc.  Taking this a step further, perhaps the _logical/analytical _types of people are more likely to answer such a survey, while the _directive_ people are too busy working on their translations (i.e. _results_) to be able to take the time to complete a survey!

My comments may seem quite obvious, but since you're looking for feedback, here's my 2 cents' worth!


----------



## Just_Wil

My choice was the second one, I'm an artist, it bores me to be logical/analytical, or directive or empathic.


----------



## Anajo

I think that I am a chameleon. I will be dry and analytical when speaking to a dry and analytical person and more emotional and empathetic with an empathetic person. Different parts of my personality are brought out by different people and different forums.

If I see someone being attacked by the group, I will often come to their aid, even if their poor behavior was the reason that the group is attacking them. (Unless the person is being attacked because they are just mean little troll who is obviously trying to cause trouble)

Sometimes I can be very aggressive and bossy. That is how I see myself. However, I am surprised because others describe me as being patient and calm.

It is difficult for me to take this poll because others see me in a much better light than I see myself.

I prefer to look at myself as being analytical, as I am sure most of us do. When I was a forum newbie, I would answer questions too quickly and was too quick to take offense. I have learned to wait before reacting to a response which I perceive as offensive, although there are still times when I take unnecessary offense and respond too quickly.

This is a topic which fascinates me.. that is, forum types, and how we communicate via this electronic medium, which is different, I might guess, than talking to someone in person.

I will have to think about this some more and vote at a later time after giving it more thought.


----------



## fenixpollo

Anajo said:
			
		

> Different parts of my personality are brought out by different people and different forums.
> *That's a good way to improve your communication with people who prefer other styles.*
> 
> If I see someone being attacked by the group, I will often come to their aid, even if their poor behavior was the reason that the group is attacking them. (Unless the person is being attacked because they are just mean little troll who is obviously trying to cause trouble)
> *People who favor an empathic style focus on relationships.*
> 
> Sometimes I can be very aggressive and bossy. That is how I see myself. However, I am surprised because others describe me as being patient and calm.
> *Empathics sometimes see their own assertive behavior as "aggressive" or "bossy".*
> 
> I prefer to look at myself as being analytical, as I am sure most of us do.
> *I disagree.  Many people prefer to see themselves as expressive, directive or empathic (see poll).*
> 
> When I was a forum newbie, I would answer questions too quickly and was too quick to take offense. I have learned to wait before reacting to a response which I perceive as offensive, although there are still times when I take unnecessary offense and respond too quickly.
> *This one is hard to categorize, although an Expressive reaction to conflict is often to attack first.*


Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Anajo

Thank you Fenixpollo. I enjoyed you analytical, thoughtful, response.


----------



## Savoir

I too, don't belong to any particular type. I'm a complex or split character. When I'm on forums, I belong to the first three types. But in real life situations, when I do need to advise or take action immediately, I'm directive.


----------

